# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, Jan. 8th, 2023 OC CA



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2022)

Tire Store Bikes; bring 'em out.
Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride JANUARY 8th, 2023
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
Theme: *Tire Store Bikes* @Eric Did this theme years ago, way-COOL bikes...
When: Sunday Jan.8th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.😁
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow-ish and hills _are minimal_.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.






Marty's Dayton Mainliner from a few years back;
a lot of stores Sold tires.🥰


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2022)

Ok, we can do that!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2023)

Sunday's Tire Store Bikes at Old Towne Orange.
Hoping to see this Goodyear Wingfoot 1936 Colson @birdzgarage 





White Shirt And Shoes at the GOODYEAR Tire Store


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 3, 2023)

tripple3 said:


> Sunday's Tire Store Bikes at Old Towne Orange.
> Hoping to see this Goodyear Wingfoot 1936 Colson @birdzgarage
> View attachment 1762562View attachment 1762565
> White Shirt And Shoes at the GOODYEAR Tire Store



I was thinking of bringing the Firestone since i just rode this at the double bar ride.if it doesn't rain


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 5, 2023)

See y’all there!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2023)

Bikes are shined and pumped up! Oside mafia will be there…






See y’all bright and early


----------



## BFGforme (Sunday at 9:22 AM)

Then woke up 🤢 sick 😞


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Sunday at 4:29 PM)

Had a great time on the ride today. It was good to be back and see everyone!


----------



## SoBayRon (Sunday at 4:34 PM)

Tire Store theme today!


----------



## BFGforme (Sunday at 5:23 PM)

Looks like it was a great time! Thanks for the pic’s


----------



## tripple3 (Sunday at 5:34 PM)

A great time indeed! 
Awesome Tire Store bikes!!!


----------



## The Hat (Sunday at 5:45 PM)

Good times today


----------



## tripple3 (Sunday at 5:48 PM)

Ride pics:


----------



## Misterotis (Sunday at 6:29 PM)

Had a blast as always. Lots of cool bikes today.


----------



## The Hat (Sunday at 8:18 PM)

Some with riders


----------



## ballooney (Sunday at 8:37 PM)

Looks like a blast and some really great bikes made it out today.  Hope to make a trip down for one of these rides.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Sunday at 9:41 PM)

Great weather Great bikes and Great people !! 👍🏽


----------

